# What is your water heater temp?



## TxBuilder (Jan 13, 2007)

What temp. do you have your water heater set to?


----------



## dakuda (Jan 13, 2007)

No clue. 

Mine has a knob with increment leading up to HOT, then A B C VERY HOT.  Mine is at B.  So, uh, B degrees.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2007)

When I put in a Geo-Thermal heat and air systme I added an electric water heater to it. Since the geo-thermal systme also heats domestic water, I wanted to know if we were getting what we paid for. My water heater is set to 115 degrees and, when the geo is running fairly constantly (summer or winter) it boosts the water to close to 130 degrees.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl (Jan 14, 2007)

120 degrees is the norm to enjoy hot water but yet prevent scalding.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

TxBuilder said:


> What temp. do you have your water heater set to?




145ºF.
120-140ºF is recommended for the d/w, but the tank is at one of the house and our kitchen is on the other end of the house.

jeff.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 14, 2007)

jeff1 said:


> 145ºF.
> 120-140ºF is recommended for the d/w, but the tank is at one of the house and our kitchen is on the other end of the house.
> 
> jeff.


This is what mine is set at


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2007)

I know you could all care less what the Kentucky Plumbing Code says, but I'm gonnna tell you anyway. The definition of hot water in Kentucky is 120 degrees or more, however, the maximum temp is 140 degrees. You can't keep your hand in 140 degree water more than a few seconds and folks who are elderly or diabetic have dulled feeling in their extremities. They could easily be scalded in water above that temperature. Family safety is the Key.
Glenn


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a comment...

Many places have the 120º anti-scalding rules. 
Ever since dishwashers have had washability problems, long cycle problems from the d/w trying to heat up the water from 120 to 140 for the soap to disolve. 
While I will agree safety is very important, somewhere, somehow, someone will still find a way to get hurt, even with all of the govt regulations!
Can't and won't speak for others, but we taught our kids to turn on the cold first and then add the hot water and none of our three kids ( 23, 21, 18 ) has ever been burned or hurt from the hot water.

JMO!

jeff.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 16, 2007)

It's odd I replaced a 30 gallon with a 50 gallon, both same brand. Factory pre-set on both is 120 however the 50 gallon while it stays hotter longer isn't as hot as the 30 gallon despite being set the same. They recommend not going over 125 so I set it right at and now it's as hot as the 30 gallon set at 120.


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 4, 2007)

TxBuilder said:


> It's odd I replaced a 30 gallon with a 50 gallon, both same brand. Factory pre-set on both is 120 however the 50 gallon while it stays hotter longer isn't as hot as the 30 gallon despite being set the same. They recommend not going over 125 so I set it right at and now it's as hot as the 30 gallon set at 120.



that is because the same reason different size ovens take different amount of time  to cook things at the same temp.  It takes more time to heat more water.  I am not sure but I think a bigger water heater also produces a little more hot water pressure too because there is a certain amount of vapor/air etc whatever is in there causing it to use a little more water per use than the smaller one did.  

I have a 30 gallon gas water heater it's set very low because originally there wasn't any water heater here.  This house didn't have anything but a toilet when it was first built and if you wanted hot water you had to boil it the water pipes were installed by a  previous home owner and run about six feet outside of the house to the main wet wall which has the tub/shower and a sink on each side in the summer being I'm in Arizona I don't even need the water heater it's hot already from the sun in the winter however I turn the water heater up a little or else take cold showers.

If the price of copper (AU) had not gone so crazy I would have replumed the entire house over the past few months and put the water heater in it's own outside closet which is how most of them are here in Arizona.  But other things need to be purchased before doing something that's not an imidiate need.  For now my water heater is in my laundry room which was once no room at all a previous home owner closed in the back porch and made a laundry room.


----------

